# NEW ADDITIONS AT THE COVE'



## N2TORTS (Feb 21, 2013)

No â€¦.. not my babies yet~
After a â€œ nail bitingâ€ wait â€¦.the New Jr. Hypoâ€™s Arrived. Without going into details itâ€™s been a sleepless 20 hour stuntâ€¦..A nice addition to the Cove' with some different gene lines, sure to make the hypo project more exciting and here are some of the first pics of many to come â€¦. 
































JD~


----------



## tortadise (Feb 21, 2013)

Those are awesome JD


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 21, 2013)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow...you got some beauties...bet they were a pretty penny....I can see. Why you were biting your nails...


----------



## Irwin4530 (Feb 21, 2013)

Beautiful!

Male? Female?


----------



## wellington (Feb 21, 2013)

Ya, glad they arrived safe and sound. They are beautiful. Congrats


----------



## skottip (Feb 21, 2013)

John H?


----------



## terryo (Feb 21, 2013)

Beautiful mosaic caps.


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Very pretty indeed!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the Kuddo's ... they are stunning in person and I was so tired the pics really are not that good....plus I wanted to let them rest and settle in . Maybe I'll share the Delta nightmere when I've calmed down ....
These lil guys are a 1.2 trio who will be joining the adult 1.2 trio, along with one of my hatchlings from few years back .....who is also female, rounding out the numbers to 2.5 for the Hypo Team. 


JD~


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 21, 2013)

WOW!!! They are beautiful! 
As always, your pics are amazing!!


----------



## sibi (Feb 21, 2013)

What a group...their babies are going to be just stunning. Can't wait.


----------



## james1974 (Feb 21, 2013)

Very nice group...


----------



## immayo (Feb 22, 2013)

Lucky!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 22, 2013)

immayo said:


> Lucky!!



your next !......


----------



## immayo (Feb 22, 2013)

OK, send those 3 this way when you're done with them!  haha


Love the face on that first one, it's so pretty!


----------



## goReptiles (Feb 24, 2013)

Goodness. Your hypos are so nice. 

How many red foots do you have now?


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 24, 2013)

goReptiles said:


> Goodness. Your hypos are so nice.
> 
> How many red foots do you have now?



Well hello stranger! .....:shy:

The main herd is about 8 Adult on each side RF/Cherries , then a few juniors ...and a bunch of lil' fire crackers waiting to go to their new homes....19 of them so let's say current....40 sumpin'


JD~


----------



## Redstrike (Feb 24, 2013)

Amazing JD!


----------



## goReptiles (Feb 24, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Well hello stranger! .....:shy:
> 
> The main herd is about 8 Adult on each side RF/Cherries , then a few juniors ...and a bunch of lil' fire crackers waiting to go to their new homes....19 of them so let's say current....40 sumpin'
> 
> JD~



Yea I've been hiding lately. 

Do you separate any of the adults so your breeding groups aren't mixed. IE all cherries together, all hypos, any Northerns, etc


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 24, 2013)

goReptiles said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Well hello stranger! .....:shy:
> ...



Yes they are all seperate ...


----------



## bigred (Feb 24, 2013)

So lets hear the Delta nightmare, just wondering. Ive had a couple torts shipped through them


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 24, 2013)

bigred said:


> So lets hear the Delta nightmare, just wondering. Ive had a couple torts shipped through them



In Short they didnt load my package in Salt lake( was a transfer from FL) ...so instead of arriving Wed at 11pm ....it came Thurs at 9:41 .....which led to an emergency call to work for the day off and on pins and needles all the way to customs/cargo......but it all worked out. 1,000 grey hairs later!


----------



## bigred (Feb 24, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > So lets hear the Delta nightmare, just wondering. Ive had a couple torts shipped through them
> ...



Im sure you were freaking out, Torts got some good sun today right


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 24, 2013)

bigred said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > bigred said:
> ...



Yes super nice! I'm sure your crew loved it ......... We have company that just drove all the way from Ohio....said the weather was horrible on the way out ...


----------



## kathyth (Feb 24, 2013)

They are absolutely gorgeous!
Congrats!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Feb 25, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Thanks everyone for the Kuddo's ... they are stunning in person and I was so tired the pics really are not that good....plus I wanted to let them rest and settle in . Maybe I'll share the Delta nightmere when I've calmed down ....
> These lil guys are a 1.2 trio who will be joining the adult 1.2 trio, along with one of my hatchlings from few years back .....who is also female, rounding out the numbers to 2.5 for the Hypo Team.
> 
> 
> JD~



My soul! thats awesome  Happy for you JD! Cant wait to see the fruit of your labor!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 25, 2013)

beautiful


----------

